# How academy students spend their free time



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2006)

Everybody Dance - Google Video


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2006)

He caught the wrath of many...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh c'mon, Eric ... we all know you did that too.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2006)

Thankfully, no. I got drunk and stupid now and again, but not _that _stupid!


----------



## v2 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2006)

We could all laugh at him but right now he's probably flying F-16s!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, he can dance.


----------

